# Classic to Silvia?



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi coffee heads,

I have had a classic for about 2 years now and feel I have had the best and my money's worth out of it. I did my research when I first bought it and observed Silvia is generally agreed to be a more temperamental machine so being a beginner I went for the Classic. Now I feel confident that I could handle a Silvia, but I'm not sure if it would be a sideways step or a genuine upgrade. I would eventually fit a pid to the Silvia. I realise HX would be the way to go at double the money, but I'd rather concentrate on "is it worth upgrading from a Classic to a Silvia".

What are your thoughts?

I drink Caps', Americanos and since I got my Vario grinder espressos (sweet espresso who'd of thought it?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd say sideways step imo, there isn't enough of a difference between them to warrant the dough. I'd save towards a HX, if you're not fussy about getting one used you may get lucky on ebay.

Also since you like americanos, wouldn't a hot water tap be handy?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Shame they have no feedback but since you'd have to pick it up anyways:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/IBERITAL-COFFEE-MACHINE-L-ANNA-WATER-SOFTENER-/150452135668?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2307a566f4


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

You could always make an offer and see what happens. As an owner of a Rancilio Silvia, I can honestly say I am very happy. I upgraded from a Francis Francis X1. In my mind though, the Silvia is for about 2 years and then its a shiny machine from Bella Barista. However, eBay is always one to keep your eye on as genuine bargains do appear all the time.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In my opinion the difference would niot be significant enought to warrant the change.

One modification that will certainly improve the Gaggia Classic is the Silvia Steam Wand (if you haven't already got this installed) Steaming is improved and the milk textures so much easier than with the original steam wand.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Not enough of an upgrade to justify the outlay.



RisingPower said:


> Shame they have no feedback but since you'd have to pick it up anyways:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/IBERITAL-COFFEE-MACHINE-L-ANNA-WATER-SOFTENER-/150452135668?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2307a566f4


I've seen this one reduce in price a couple of times already. I might have had a look if the L'Anna wasn't mains fed.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks guys that's what I thought, but hoped I was wrong. I will just have to save a little harder. I need about a grand for a new one I think (or if you're my wife £500)

While I'm on I would just like to recommend http://www.xpresscoffeeuk.co.uk I got my Vario off them and they gave me great service (5% off and free dly anywhere in UK not just mainland like some), although I'm not overwhelmed by their choice of coffee machines. Think I'll look elsewhere for that.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> I've seen this one reduce in price a couple of times already. I might have had a look if the L'Anna wasn't mains fed.


L'anna is tank fed:

https://www.coffeemachinedirect.com/vshop/details.asp?l_categoryID=121&prodID=514


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

FurryCup said:


> Thanks guys that's what I thought, but hoped I was wrong. I will just have to save a little harder. I need about a grand for a new one I think (or if you're my wife £500)
> 
> While I'm on I would just like to recommend http://www.xpresscoffeeuk.co.uk I got my Vario off them and they gave me great service (5% off and free dly anywhere in UK not just mainland like some), although I'm not overwhelmed by their choice of coffee machines. Think I'll look elsewhere for that.


They've got a la spaziale mini vivaldi which imho would be perfect, but you can bet on it being more than you're looking to pay. Seriously, considering something like l'anna or a small 1 group/prosumer hx machine on ebay is a very practical idea for ~£500-700.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Shame they have no feedback but since you'd have to pick it up anyways:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/IBERITAL-COFFEE-MACHINE-L-ANNA-WATER-SOFTENER-/150452135668?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2307a566f4


Damn, that is RIGHT near my sis up at uni....

Alternatively, get something like this, with a £300 start, not to shabby.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

DavidS said:


> Damn, that is RIGHT near my sis up at uni....
> 
> Alternatively, get something like this, with a £300 start, not to shabby.


You know if I had the room I'd go for that. ?-)


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I think a 4 group might be slight excessive


----------

